# A bunch of new things added



## JBroida (Jan 24, 2016)

I dont know if you guys noticed, but we added a bunch of new things to our website... you can always check out whats new here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/new-items


----------



## chinacats (Jan 24, 2016)

Jon, the grind on those Hide honyaki knives look insane! :viking:


----------



## Jordanp (Jan 24, 2016)

Is the atamatori 165mm knife very similar in use to a curved western boning knife or is it more like a hankotsu?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 24, 2016)

Jordanp said:


> Is the atamatori 165mm knife very similar in use to a curved western boning knife or is it more like a hankotsu?



sorry... those shouldnt have been up on the site... for some reason, a number of things that should have been visible showed up recently. Sorry about that.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 31, 2016)

Jon I noticed that you have started to carry the "one buckle" roll from boldric, I was wondering if this will accommodate a 270mm wa sujihiki or even a 270 yo sujihiki? Sorry if this is not the best place to post this


----------



## JBroida (Jan 31, 2016)

i'll check tomorrow at work... it will be close though


----------



## JBroida (Jan 31, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> Jon I noticed that you have started to carry the "one buckle" roll from boldric, I was wondering if this will accommodate a 270mm wa sujihiki or even a 270 yo sujihiki? Sorry if this is not the best place to post this



i tested with a gesshin uraku 270mm sujihiki with a saya and it fit (it was close though). The gonbei aus10 fit with and without a saya.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 5, 2016)

Aha! Wonderful thanks Jon.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 5, 2016)

I see the jumbo Benriner blades are back in stock . I'm gonna work out a shipping arrangement to gets me some!


----------



## JBroida (Feb 5, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I see the jumbo Benriner blades are back in stock . I'm gonna work out a shipping arrangement to gets me some!



yeah... its the last time you'll see them... they're gonna be almost impossible to get after this... i bought up all of the remaining stock i could find


----------



## chinacats (Feb 5, 2016)

JBroida said:


> yeah... its the last time you'll see them... they're gonna be almost impossible to get after this... i bought up all of the remaining stock i could find



Have they discontinued the jumbo only?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 5, 2016)

JBroida said:


> yeah... its the last time you'll see them... they're gonna be almost impossible to get after this... i bought up all of the remaining stock i could find


I thought I remembered Sara saying something about that, IIRC the regular Benriner is the most popular so blades will only be carried for it moving forward?

I better start counting my pennies :running:


----------



## JBroida (Feb 5, 2016)

Super Benriner is kind of a replacement of sorts


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 5, 2016)

Created an account on the new site, it's nice to be able to do the international shipping online. I may call in over the weekend as I had a question prior to ordering


----------



## JBroida (Mar 27, 2016)

for those of you who havent noticed all of the new things we've got on the website, its been quite a bit recently. I've adjusted the way we display new items, so that it only shows in-stock new items (as some things are selling more quickly than we expected). Anyways, check out the new stuff here:
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/new-items































we even partnered with our friends at phoenix knife house to bing a nice strop kit to our lineup... its not something i use often, but it really can help improve edge quality... more importantly, it makes getting clean edges much easier


----------

